# Blacks



## XXXmorelsXXX (Apr 4, 2017)

Blacks being found in west central Ohio


----------



## thunter1 (Apr 3, 2017)

south central







mature blacks....


----------



## Immorel (Apr 11, 2017)

Beautiful picture!!


----------



## thunter1 (Apr 3, 2017)

Thanks immorel....got into em as good as I ever have in one particular spot, few other spots that have produced like this for years yielded next to nothing, last spring and this year ....idk ?
A few glad containers in back pack, with holes in lids, keeps em fresh and in tact for the 3+ mile hike out


----------



## Brian Sims (Apr 16, 2017)

XXXmorelsXXX said:


> Blacks being found in west central Ohio


where about? I am from Toledo Ohio

[email protected]


----------



## Immorel (Apr 11, 2017)

I'm in illinois North of Chicago and haven't had a chance to get out hunting yet. Might go today and see what's out there.


----------



## thunter1 (Apr 3, 2017)

South central oh


----------



## Immorel (Apr 11, 2017)

No luck today. Beautiful day for a hike, but no shrooms. Still too early I think.


----------

